# Did i say something wrong.........



## Bel03 (Aug 1, 2011)

[h=6]They sent my census form back 2 me! In response to the question: "Do you have any dependents?" I replied - "YES, 2 million illegal immigrants, 1 million crack heads, 1 million unemployable people, 1/2 million people  in over 100 prisons, half of Afghanistan and 535 politicians in Canberra. Apparently, this was NOT an acceptable answer........ : /[/h]
I couldnt help it, i love the new 'post' circulating on facebook! :lol:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 1, 2011)

Hahaha! Gonna have to try that when I get my census form!!!


----------



## najanaja (Aug 1, 2011)

Gold, im so stealing that,,

there is so much more you could add to that, just not without stepping on a few toes


----------



## unicorns_dreams (Aug 1, 2011)

I like that answer,


----------



## Erebos (Aug 1, 2011)

I have never done one of these forms and don't plan on it I never sigh Any a contract saying I'll do compulsory surveys.


----------



## Bradchip (Aug 1, 2011)

hehehehe. 

I delivered a crapload of these census things on the weekend. We were expecting a few outright refusals but people were generally pretty good.


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 1, 2011)

Thats very amusing astually I hear last one thousands of people put "*JEDI" *for a religion


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 1, 2011)

I have never done one either and I don't plan to start now.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 1, 2011)

Bradchip said:


> hehehehe.
> 
> I delivered a crapload of these census things on the weekend. We were expecting a few outright refusals but people were generally pretty good.



Same here partner is doing the rounds as we speak and most have been nice to him, a few drunks making things difficult but most know it's not the delivery guy that makes the rules.


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 1, 2011)

Each to their own i say, if we dont want to fill something in we shouldnt have to! But just reading through mine, thinking of the answers i could give them if i just ticked 'other' for alot of the questions is quite interesting........as pythrulz mentioned religion is just one of them!


----------



## Erebos (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm a Jedi.


----------



## mysteryman (Aug 1, 2011)

i'm a pastafarian (google it)


----------



## Jackrabbit (Aug 1, 2011)

spend 5 mins of your own time to do something for the rest of the community and fill in the damn form in properly.

I am sure some of you probably think you are smart thumbing your noses at the government (which I agree isn't perfect), but when all this asks of you is a little time, surely you can be serious for 5 minutes, If not give the form to your mums to fill for you. That's what addults are for, to do stuff that childran can't do.


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 1, 2011)

Doesnt your religion believe in the amazing thing called a sense of humor? :?


----------



## Jackrabbit (Aug 1, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Doesnt your religion believe in the amazing thing called a sense of humor? :?



something has to be funny to be found humorous.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 1, 2011)

Jedi will be redefined as "Undefined" and your answer will be ignored when it comes time to plan facilities, allocate funds, etc. 
The 2001 Census, Religion and the Jedi


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ummmm this started as a joke......i found something funny, & i shared it! U didnt have to look/read or comment if u didnt see the funny side of it! I actually have in the past & will do again this time, fill my form in correctly, however i am aloud to find these 'jokes' funny whether or not u do! Geez some people are just WAY too sensitive!

As for those who chose for whatever reason not to fill their form in, that is their choice to make, & you really have no right to be calling them childish, people see things differently, thats a part of life!


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2011)

Jackrabbit said:


> spend 5 mins of your own time to do something for the rest of the community and fill in the damn form in properly.
> 
> I am sure some of you probably think you are smart thumbing your noses at the government (which I agree isn't perfect), but when all this asks of you is a little time, surely you can be serious for 5 minutes, If not give the form to your mums to fill for you. That's what addults are for, to do stuff that childran can't do.



I agree, LOL at them 'going against the establishment'... seriously, some of you have way too much time on your hands. Lose the hate at the world, get off your arses & get a real job.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 1, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> .. you really have no right to be calling them childish...


What do you call them then?


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> i found something funny, & i shared it!



Yeah I agree, it was pretty funny, as someone said earlier you could add a heap too it too... but we won't here


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 1, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> What do you call them then?



i personally dont 'call' them anything.......i dont label people just because they have a different point of view on filling in a form!



Chris_D said:


> Yeah I agree, it was pretty funny, as someone said earlier you could add a heap too it too... but we won't here



Obviously you have the sense to see it how i seen it. Although you fill your form in correctly as do i, i was still able to have a laugh at a joke! & believe it or not, all while having a real job too!


----------



## Jen (Aug 1, 2011)

For the people who are delivering them, do you have to actually hand it to a person? I have a big um, lets call it a 'go away' gate, and so got a card in my mail box asking me to call some chick. I don't check my mail on saturday and when I did find the card, snails had eaten part of the number lmao. Oh, and they better have Pagan in the religion section, if it is just the Patriarchal religions I will be pissed!


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 1, 2011)

Jen, they do have to hand it to you in person, & then also arrange a time to come back & collect it........so yeah that probably was a 'calling card' that the snails got too.......i have the same problem in my letterbox! As for pagan as a religion, there is an other box you can use.......just dont write Jedi! :lol:


----------



## Jen (Aug 1, 2011)

Nope, I refuse to tick 'other'. Stuff them. Paganism is one of the fastest growing religions in Australia, and the best they can do is 'other'? There is all this concern about the decline of religion, but I guess they mean Christianity when they say that....

Also, what do they do for FIFO people? How do they get a form if they are at work at this time?


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 1, 2011)

catholic, anglican, uniting church, presbyterian, buddhism, orthodox, islam, baptist, lutheran & other.......these are the options given. As for people who are not home to take the form......i dont know what they do, just keep coming back i guess? They were lucky to have only just caught me home, i was half way out the door when they came.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 1, 2011)

It is a shame that people do not take the census seriously. The information they obtain from it is used in so many different ways by so many different bodies. It provides critical information for future planning and development. That includes upgrading of existing infrastructure if population figures indicate it is required. It includes planning for provision of schools and churches and parks and other recreational facilities, apart from your shopping and transport systems. It used for water management and sewerage and drainage to determine likely demand and utilisation etc etc etc

So while the answer given is very clever and very funny, I for one would be aghast if it was actually put down on a census form. Refuse to do if you have a genuine objection but don’t complain in the future about inadequate government planning or that some statistic quoted on the Australian population sounds like a load of BS to you.

Blue

PS. Went to hang out the washing between showers and much of this post is now redundant. Apologies.


----------



## jacorin (Aug 1, 2011)

i got the funny side of it lolol its was funny .. i was also sent an email that suggested if u dont put christianity in as the religion instead of not marking it at all,then there are a lot of muslims who are putting their religion in and we will end up with mosques going up everywhere as that is the only religiion that has been nominated on the cencus nite


----------



## jack (Aug 1, 2011)

Chris_D said:


> Yeah I agree, it was pretty funny, as someone said earlier you could add a heap too it too... but we won't here



funny for bigots i guess, as to the above post about mosques, well...


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 1, 2011)

jack said:


> funny for bigots i guess, as to the above post about mosques, well...



Again with the names! Just because i had a laugh at something doesnt make me a bigot, & i actually find it quite rude you think you are justified to be so judgemental! Would you people calm the hell down.......i re-posted this 'joke' as a way for some to have a laugh, if you dont like it & dont find it funny thats ur right but come on with the name calling towards those of us that did!


----------



## caustichumor (Aug 1, 2011)

Census forms should be filled in accurately to help the government mismanage your taxes. Save the comical responses for the next election paperwork.


----------



## elogov (Aug 1, 2011)

Bel711 That's absolutely funny regardless to what the more serious people on this site may think.

Guess i must be a bigot, oh-well.


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 1, 2011)

elogov said:


> Bel711 That's absolutely funny regardless to what the more serious people on this site may think.
> 
> Guess i must be a bigot, oh-well.




Well im glad you seen it how i did......funny! Not what i will put on my form :lol: but yeah, funny all the same!


----------



## Snowman (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone doing it online or are you still stuck in the past 
eCensus 2011 Census - eCensus


----------



## cleobhp (Aug 1, 2011)

Bel I thought it was funny as, don't worry about what the others have to say, if they can't see it for what it is well that's their problem.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Aug 1, 2011)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Jackrabbit,
> 
> I agree with your sentiments but vehemently disapprove of you calling other users idiots. Check Site Rule No.1. Attack the information posted, NOT the poster and APS will be a better place.
> 
> ...



hmmm... point taken about the name calling. Had I been the first to post I would not have called Bel711 an idiot. It was the number of people not taking this seriously enough that got me. I am sure no one took serious offense but considered me someone of humourless intents, which I am not.

as to someone's comment about the restricted list of religions, they can't possibly list ALL religions as the form would no doubt be an additional 10 pages long. They probably merely list the most popular from the last census. so for those of you Jedi's out there get it registered as a religion and maybe it will be on the next form. 

Good luck and Enjoy


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 1, 2011)

Funny as!


----------



## Wally (Aug 1, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> [h=6]They sent my census form back 2 me! In response to the question: "Do you have any dependents?" I replied - "YES, 2 million illegal immigrants, 1 million crack heads, 1 million unemployable people, 1/2 million people in over 100 prisons, half of Afghanistan and 535 politicians in Canberra. Apparently, this was NOT an acceptable answer........ : /[/h]
> I couldnt help it, i love the new 'post' circulating on facebook! :lol:


 


Bel711 said:


> i personally dont 'call' them anything.......i dont label people just because they have a different point of view on filling in a form!



There's approximately 19.5 million people right there you've labeled.


----------



## Chrisy (Aug 1, 2011)

I think the joke is the whole cenSUS form. Not just your answers, although it was funny.

If you have a job and pay taxes you do have a lot of dependants, unfortunatly. 

What I noticed when I was completing the CenSUS form was that it is the same questions as last year with a few differences, but realistically what and who is going to benifit from this years cenSUS form, hospitals, schools???? they need to put some half decent/real questions in the form, seems like that they dont want the general public to have an opinion and they only want to learn your personal information, they are quite happy to know how much you earn, isnt that strange. 

I completed the form on line took me all of 10 min, click this click that, done and at the end it asks if you want your information to be made public for the next 100 years....AH NO I DONT THINK SO.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Aug 1, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> [h=6]They sent my census form back 2 me! In response to the question: "Do you have any dependents?" I replied - "YES, 2 million illegal immigrants, 1 million crack heads, 1 million unemployable people, 1/2 million people in over 100 prisons, half of Afghanistan and 535 politicians in Canberra. Apparently, this was NOT an acceptable answer........ : /[/h]
> I couldnt help it, i love the new 'post' circulating on facebook! :lol:



Wow, I thought this was hilarious! The funniest thing about it is it is more or less accurate!


----------



## Jen (Aug 1, 2011)

Snowman said:


> Anyone doing it online or are you still stuck in the past
> eCensus 2011 Census - eCensus


How did you get your census number?


----------



## Dipcdame (Aug 1, 2011)

These forms are invaluable for future generations, who look for their ancestors, the information gleaned from them would be so much help to your descendants, imagine how hard it can be by todays measures, and think about how much easier filling in these forms will be for them?

It also gives those able to provide them, the services we need in certain areas. I saw a piece the other day about filling in forms, and they said that even though not particularly religious, it's importsnt you put your religion down, to let the authorities know there are enough churches in our areas, so that other churches or mosques are shown to be not needed.

Fill in the form right, to let them know whats needed in your area!!!!!


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 1, 2011)

Jen said:


> How did you get your census number?


 
When it's delivered, tell them you are going to lodge it online, they will show you the numbers to use.
There are two, one on each side of the form.


----------



## Jen (Aug 1, 2011)

Darn, so I do need to call this chick up


----------



## Fantazmic (Aug 1, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> [h=6]They sent my census form back 2 me! In response to the question: "Do you have any dependents?" I replied - "YES, 2 million illegal immigrants, 1 million crack heads, 1 million unemployable people, 1/2 million people in over 100 prisons, half of Afghanistan and 535 politicians in Canberra. Apparently, this was NOT an acceptable answer........ : /[/h]
> I couldnt help it, i love the new 'post' circulating on facebook! :lol:



we need the census to be answered sensibly....so that we can get all of those numbers quoted above exactly correct lol


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> There's approximately 19.5 million people right there you've labeled.




Oh my bad......i shouldnt have called the Afghans afghans, or the politicians politicians.......& of course people in jails......how did i get their 'name' so wrong?  Either I really must be a bigot, or you & i live in different worlds cause im pretty sure i got the 'names' right! Anyway, its no longer funny thanks to all you over serious people, it was funny yesterday before you had to add your negativity to what was a simple joke! Your 'real' jobs sure make you very 'serious'......im sure your boss appreciates it, & the government too, it must be nice for them to know that there are still people out there that believe that the point of census is to help the community! :lol:


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Aug 2, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> [h=6]They sent my census form back 2 me! In response to the question: "Do you have any dependents?" I replied - "YES, 2 million illegal immigrants, 1 million crack heads, 1 million unemployable people, 1/2 million people in over 100 prisons, half of Afghanistan and 535 politicians in Canberra. Apparently, this was NOT an acceptable answer........ : /[/h]
> I couldnt help it, i love the new 'post' circulating on facebook! :lol:



Hahaha thats the absolute freakin best answer i've ever heard lol.....


----------



## Bradchip (Aug 2, 2011)

Jen said:


> For the people who are delivering them, do you have to actually hand it to a person? I have a big um, lets call it a 'go away' gate, and so got a card in my mail box asking me to call some chick. I don't check my mail on saturday and when I did find the card, snails had eaten part of the number lmao. Oh, and they better have Pagan in the religion section, if it is just the Patriarchal religions I will be pissed!



No we don't have to deliver it in person. More often than not we'll leave it in the screen door, or under the doormat and leave the little yellow calling card in the letterbox saying that it's been delivered. 

Realistically, if I was delivering yours...I would have jammed it in your fence or letterbox (even though we're told not to put it in letterboxes because people equate it as junk and it goes straight in the bin. The only real reason we have to talk to people is to gently persuade them to do it online...like everybody here should be .


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Bradchip, what day are we supposed to be doing the census? I havent recieved it yet, and I dont have a letterbox.... Nothing found on the front verandah...


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 2, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Hi Bradchip, what day are we supposed to be doing the census? I havent recieved it yet, and I dont have a letterbox.... Nothing found on the front verandah...



Next Tuesday is 'the' night


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Bel, Hopefully someone will come in the next week then, so i can fill it out correctly


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah make sure u do!  We dont want to start the 'debate' again! :lol:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 2, 2011)

LOL!!! so glad that you understood the humour in that


----------



## Tristan (Aug 2, 2011)

oh damn i was hoping i could be the savvy one and link to the ecensus
2011 Census - How Do I Participate?
but alas i was beaten to it.

many moons ago when i did a census at school i did the old Jedi religion thing lol


----------



## hissnbits (Aug 2, 2011)

Whilst i was in the middle of reading this thread I got a knock at the door. Guess who it was???


Census people!! At least have an online option now.


----------



## Jen (Aug 2, 2011)

Bradchip said:


> No we don't have to deliver it in person. More often than not we'll leave it in the screen door, or under the doormat and leave the little yellow calling card in the letterbox saying that it's been delivered.
> 
> Realistically, if I was delivering yours...I would have jammed it in your fence or letterbox (even though we're told not to put it in letterboxes because people equate it as junk and it goes straight in the bin. The only real reason we have to talk to people is to gently persuade them to do it online...like everybody here should be .



Cheers Bradchip, the chick is coming sometime today and i asked for the ecensus thing, so all good. I'm still pissed about the religion question tho


----------



## Chrisy (Aug 2, 2011)

> Dipcdame;2012827
> It also gives those able to provide them, the services we need in certain areas. I saw a piece the other day about filling in forms, and they said that even though not particularly religious, it's importsnt you put your religion down, to let the authorities know there are enough churches in our areas, so that other churches or mosques are shown to be not needed.
> 
> Fill in the form right, to let them know whats needed in your area!!!!!



From what I noticed when I put my religion down was it didnt ask if I actually went to church or not, so how would they know if we needed them in the area or not. Also how is it possible for my sons to have a religion if they are not old enough to decide what they want to belive in??? and my religion is completely different to their fathers and I my kids arn't christened/baptised and so on. So what should I have put down instead of other.
The census form does not even ask if we catch a bus or a train it just asked if I drove a car and how many cars I have, how is that going to help the community. 

The whole form needs to be scrapped and some relevant questions need to be asked.


----------



## Mayo (Aug 2, 2011)

Chrisy said:


> The whole form needs to be scrapped and some relevant questions need to be asked.



Agreed, most are irrelevant. Better yet throw some of the heavy questions in there, and use it as a sort of moral/opinion referendum as well as a counting measure. I don't think I need to name them but am sure we all no the questions we would like to put our hands up to have a vote for regardless of others opinions. And I'm sure more people would then fill them out correctly.

Not to mention that pollys would then see the opinions of there voters rather than trying to tell us what our opinions are


----------



## Jen (Aug 2, 2011)

I'd like to be asked how I want my tax money spent - on roads and public transport, parks, foster care, etc, or on welfare for illegal immigrants, baby bonus', politicians pay rises, overseas aid etc.


----------



## Tsubakai (Aug 2, 2011)

Its a census to collect demographic data not opinions. The politicians will just ignore it as it suits them anyway even if everyone did put there opinions in it honestly.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 2, 2011)

Why isn't Agnostic an option in the "Religion" section?? grrrrrrrr

I think it's a very legitimate response (and logical, but I won't open a can of worms...)

I haven't got anything either, My mail box is tiny and I live in a high security apartment. Also, I don't think I have ever answered my door when I'm not expecting someone, I'm not home often either. Not sure how they're going to get the form/online card thingo to me....


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 3, 2011)

:lol: oh this just got funny all over again! Im so glad im not the only one that believes this census has nothing to do with 'helping' us at all......as mentioned there are alot more questions out there that would be more worthwhile asking ie; main one probably being where do we want our tax spent! IMO this is like the whole 'smart card' creation.....just a way for the government to 'track' us. Perhaps just giving everyone a blank piece of paper & letting us write down our own opinions would be alot more 'helpful'.......the 'boat people' is a huge issue, & yet our opinions dont seem to count on that topic! (yes, i just called someone a name.......but is it offensive.......i cant see how, they are people that come here on boats!)


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 3, 2011)

.......and so the real topic of the post begins


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 3, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> .......and so the real topic of the post begins




It does?? The topic was originally about the census form......& from what i have read, it still is........not everyone agrees it is to help the government improve our communities.......hence the different opinions on the topic......but it is still the same topic all the same! Maybe you know something i dont though.......maybe i missed something......


----------



## saximus (Aug 3, 2011)

...


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 3, 2011)

saximus said:


> Your opinion doesn't count because this statement shows you really have no clue what you're talking about



My opinion doesnt have to matter to u......nor do u have the right to say that i dont know what im talking about from that comment.......has a solution to the problem been discovered.......cause i havnt heard about it if it has, & i KNOW im not alone in feeling that this is definately one of those things that needs fixing! Im not saying people shouldnt come here at all, thats not even close to how i think, however there is a right way & there is a wrong way, & doing it illegally isnt the right way!


----------



## Wally (Aug 3, 2011)

Myopic.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 3, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> Myopic.



Extremely...


----------



## D3pro (Aug 3, 2011)

So I have to spend precious time from my day to fill out some form? Am I getting paid for this? lol

--------------

Dear Government,

Blow me. That is all.

Kind regards,
me

--------------


----------



## Erebos (Aug 3, 2011)

D3pro said:


> So I have to spend precious time from my day to fill out some form? Am I getting paid for this? lol
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...


 
Agreed and approved.


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 3, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> Myopic.



Now i know your not talking about me....... But a great example: The government is still myopic about spending our tax money!


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 3, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> Myopic.


 definitely


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 3, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> My opinion doesnt have to matter to u......nor do u have the right to say that i dont know what im talking about from that comment.......has a solution to the problem been discovered.......cause i havnt heard about it if it has, & i KNOW im not alone in feeling that this is definately one of those things that needs fixing! Im not saying people shouldnt come here at all, thats not even close to how i think, however there is a right way & there is a wrong way, & doing it illegally isnt the right way!



Google "Go back to where you came from".

Watch it.


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 3, 2011)

equinny said:


> Google "Go back to where you came from".
> 
> Watch it.



Ive seen it.....& your point is......:? im pretty sure i said it needs fixing, not 'stop the boats', 'bomb the boats' or 'go back home'.......i think you have taken me the wrong way, i have friends & family from all over the world, my own children have a PNG/Chinese father, im in no way a racist & im definately not heartless. I dont think people should stop coming here, & i didnt say that, i used the boat people as just one example of something that we need to fix, & in saying that i mean fixing it for the better for everyone involved! I dont lack empathy, & i get that some of these people come from horrible situations & they need protecting, however our border also needs protecting!


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 3, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Ive seen it.....& your point is......:?



My point is this that you said:


Bel711 said:


> there is a right way & there is a wrong way, & doing it illegally isnt the right way!



A lot of the time it's a matter of life and death and legalities become trivial for the survival of them and their children. 

Either way, that is completely off topic. If you don't like the census form, don't fill it out. But keep in mind that if enough people in an area don't fill them out, in turn, your community is going to suffer.


----------



## saximus (Aug 3, 2011)

What's the harm in filling out a form? It's basically anonymous anyway isn't it? The only reasons I can see for not doing it would be that you're a part of the tin hat brigade or are incredibly lazy


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 3, 2011)

saximus said:


> What's the harm in filling out a form? It's basically anonymous anyway isn't it? The only reasons I can see for not doing it would be that you're a part of the tin hat brigade or are incredibly lazy


I like my tin hat thanks very much, lol


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 3, 2011)

OH FFS, i havent said i wouldnt fill the stupid form out, in fact i mentioned that i have filled them out in the past & that i will do so again.......filling it out & thinking its actually going to 'help my community' are 2 different things! & its not anonymous, we each have our own little number!

Equinny, i do understand what you are saying, some do come from terrible places & very dangerous situations, & i do feel for them. But at the same time, we need to protect what is our own too, letting people just arrive off boats isnt going to fix anything! This is why i said the WHOLE situation needs to fixed, & not just 'dont let them in'.......


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Aug 3, 2011)

the trouble is Bel711 - is you said something or did something !!

the govenment likes mindless drones that they can control with remote sensoring via the TV, you must have had alfoil wrapped around your head blocking the mind control waves.


dont forget the reglion section to put down your a JEDI KNIGHT


----------



## -Peter (Aug 3, 2011)

I dislike bigots nearly as much as I dislike racist bigots. They generally have low self esteem, poor education or are morons. They tend to take every piece of garbage they see as verbatim truth.
Like an idiot who handed in a census form before they were even due to be filled out, now really, moron? definitely.
Its always the fault of someone else.


----------



## Jen (Aug 3, 2011)

Bel711, I'd just like to say I think the original post is fricking hilarious. I also think it is so relevant and has brought up so many issues that we - as Australians - have with the way our census (and yes, government) is run. For me, the big issue is the religion question, As a non Christian/non patriarchal religion adherent, the fact that every choice on the form - leaving 'other' out for the moment - is a Christian sect or form of patriarchal based religion, is really very offensive.
Someone else mentioned that there a question about transport, yet only about what car you drive, well, I'm 30 and I don't drive, I have never held a full license and rely on public transport, so how does this help me? Or make the govt. aware of the issues that affect me? I haven't done the census yet, so please forgive me if there are questions which are relevant, but I agree that maybe it should be scrapped and a new one compiled that will actually inform the govt. about the Australian people, not just tell them what they want to hear. (I have and ecensus number, just haven't bothered yet as I am so steamed up about 'other' lol).


----------



## WomaPythons (Aug 3, 2011)

who can fill my cences out i cant read


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 3, 2011)

-Peter said:


> I dislike bigots nearly as much as I dislike racist bigots. They generally have low self esteem, poor education or are morons. They tend to take every piece of garbage they see as verbatim truth.
> Like an idiot who handed in a census form before they were even due to be filled out, now really, moron? definitely.
> Its always the fault of someone else.




IT WAS A JOKE!!! I didnt send in my form yet, nor is that what i will write on it when i do.......IT WAS A JOKE!! Now who's the idiot??  Or was that moron?? :lol: As for hating racists.......well gee im glad im safe from your hatred then, cause as i said.......with bi racial children i am definately not a racist! U know what i hate though......people who have to jump in & have their say without even reading simple things i have already said anyway!



WomaPythons said:


> who can fill my cences out i cant read




Pretty sure there are a few people here that will do it for you......you know, just to help your community & all! Or hang on, maybe you are just lazy??


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 3, 2011)

Jen said:


> Bel711, I'd just like to say I think the original post is fricking hilarious. I also think it is so relevant and has brought up so many issues that we - as Australians - have with the way our census (and yes, government) is run. For me, the big issue is the religion question, As a non Christian/non patriarchal religion adherent, the fact that every choice on the form - leaving 'other' out for the moment - is a Christian sect or form of patriarchal based religion, is really very offensive.
> Someone else mentioned that there a question about transport, yet only about what car you drive, well, I'm 30 and I don't drive, I have never held a full license and rely on public transport, so how does this help me? Or make the govt. aware of the issues that affect me? I haven't done the census yet, so please forgive me if there are questions which are relevant, but I agree that maybe it should be scrapped and a new one compiled that will actually inform the govt. about the Australian people, not just tell them what they want to hear. (I have and ecensus number, just haven't bothered yet as I am so steamed up about 'other' lol).



Well you have until tuesday 9th august to try get your head around the 'other' Jen, cause whatever you do, dont fill it in yet, its not time! (& even making a joke about sending it in early caused me to be labelled an 'idiotic moron'.......must add that to my list right under a bigot & a racist......:lol Reptilian-Kman mentioned tin foil before......while i dont need it to survive the brain washing tactics of our government i do think some people here have tin foil for a brain! Is it really so hard to stop calling people names or to at least read what has been said before putting ur 2 cents in......i feel like im at primary school with my children......'your an idiot'.....'well your a moron'......'oh thats it im dobbing'.......i mean seriously......if you dont like what i posted, dont read it, let alone ruin my mood with your pointless comments!


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 3, 2011)

I was under the impression it was how things are in your household ON the 9th of August... You could have a friend staying at your house that night and you'd have to put them down... so doing it early could become incorrect by the 9th; you never know what will happen in that time unless you can predict the future. 

(I remember this from the last census which was a while ago, so I could be wrong..)


----------



## Bradchip (Aug 4, 2011)

That's right Equinny!

There are still a lot of people that have already filled out the e-census.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 4, 2011)

Bradchip said:


> That's right Equinny!
> 
> There are still a lot of people that have already filled out the e-census.



Well - wouldn't it make sense to not allow the e-census to be filled out prior to the said time on the 9th of August?

In NZ we skipped the census this year because of the Christchurch earthquakes.

I did my bit for the Australian Stats by doing one of those 'random' household questionnaires. 

I did avoid it for quite some time as there was very little incentive for me to be home and wait for the stat man to come... I avoided him and avoided him and avoided him... 

Eventually he caught up with me and we had a lovely chat in the morning sun... 

I have done my bit!


----------



## smeejason (Aug 4, 2011)

This is the funniest thread i have read in a long time.. Thankyou for the original joke Bel and thankyou to all the people that attacked her about it i have never laughed so hard in a long time.... 
You guys would all be the same people that thought Russel Coight's all aussie adventures was real and rang and complained about it....


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 4, 2011)

-Peter said:


> I thought the OP smacked of self righteous bigotry. I still think so. My opinion.



Lucky i dont care what you think of me or the joke! Cause I 2 could tell you what my opinion is about you from the little i have heard, but im better then that, i dont feel the need to attack you just cause you have me! BTW, FYI, i will say it again, i did not make the 'joke' up, i simply shared it, but if that makes me a self righteous bigot, all good, i still sleep at night!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Aug 4, 2011)

since i grew hair on my chest !( about 10 days ago ) 

i have never been , filled one in , been present when details were filled in on the nite , in a cenus !!

and i dont intend to this year as well 

cenus is a waste of time, money, and better yet it makes morons feel like there govenment is doing something for them !!!!

long live the jedi knights


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 4, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> since i grew hair on my chest !( about 10 days ago )
> 
> :lol: That made me feel so much better, thanks for the laugh!


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 4, 2011)

.


----------



## jesskie (Aug 4, 2011)

Ahhahaahahah great answer Bel711  and pythrulz, hhahahha Jedi as a religion what a pissa :lol:


----------



## fugawi (Aug 5, 2011)

Bleeding heck!!!, someone posts a joke and everyone gets their knickers in a knot. It is almost funnier than the original joke.

For general information, the census is not for either party to use, (although they both will), it is a compilation of numbers and statistics for the statisticians office to use so they can see populations, growths, where they need to upgrade infrastructure etc. Anywhere you see something like a description of Australia and see populations of Australia, the states, the cities, towns etc, all this comes from the census. The information is used by all levels of governments, in all departments and is used to help you and your area so you should fill out the forms and do it as accurately as you can. As far as religion is concerned, it is a personal thing and if you want to write the truth or just have some fun with it, it should be up to you. Personally, I think we need less Jedis and more Siths so I will be putting down Sith Lord.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's an example of an Australian Census in use as fugawi described:

Waga Waga - Population: 46,735 - 2006 Census QuickStats. Retrieved 15 August 2008.

Check for yourself if you don't believe me....

2006 Census QuickStats : Wagga Wagga (Urban Centre/Locality)

By the way - the most important bit of data for Waga Wagians is this... Females 52.2% (24,398 ) and males 47.8% (22,337)

There are 2061 spare females in Waga Waga for you blokes!

Now the Census just paid itself off!


----------

